# Temporary irrigation system



## Bbq freakshow (Mar 9, 2019)

Figured I'd show everyone the setup I rigged up to keep my seeds happy during my renovation. Relatively inexpensive setup. I've got the 4 zone wifi bhyve unit wired into to 3 different zone valves. I rigged up a little manifold out of 3/4 PVC. Running the rainbird 42s placed on spikes with hoses connecting them. Running 2 heads per zone pretty good off my city pressure which was around 60 psi at hose bib. Now we water and wait for these monaco seeds to germinate. Just need these temps to stay hot n humid now! It's amazing how the difference between 65 and 70 effects these seeds. Hope this can help someone who needs a similar setup.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Nice job!!! I plan to rig up a similar setup for my rehab and it helps a lot to see what others have done.


----------



## Bbq freakshow (Mar 9, 2019)

Thanks man! Nothing fancy but gets the job done. And best part I don't have to worry about my seeds. Now I just need something to deter the birds lol


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Bbq freakshow said:


> Thanks man! Nothing fancy but gets the job done. And best part I don't have to worry about my seeds. Now I just need something to deter the birds lol


Benelli makes a great bird deterrent.


----------

